

Show HN: My Word Cloud (Valentine Edition).  Words + Heart = Art - HardyLeung

Happy Valentine!  I know it's a bit late but I just put together an app for Valentine's Day that takes a collection of words of your choice, and turn them into a neat word cloud in the shape of a heart.<p>http://www.mywordcloud.com<p>Some of you may find this familiar.  Yes it is based on Tagxedo (http://www.tagxedo.com).  Besides from bringing Tagxedo to feature complete, I took it one step further and make a server-side version available as well.  So this app -- My Word Cloud -- works on IE/Firefox/Chrome/Safari/Opera, as well as smart phones and tablets.  Not sure if it works on WP7.<p>Anyway, check it out, and let me know how you like it.  If you don't mind, please help spread the love if you like it!  You may even have some forgetful friends who would find this the most timely and unique gift for today :)
======
HardyLeung
Clickable link: <http://www.mywordcloud.com>

An example E-card: <http://www.mywordcloud.com/cards/18694af4eaaf4748>

